# Some Advice Please!



## Coral74 (Aug 30, 2012)

My husband works for one of the large IT companies, and was recently offered a "potential" position in Mauritius.......I was still considering it, but he has literally just called and had a serious offer for 2 years in Singapore and wants me to seriously consider it!

I have travelled all over the world but never Asia, so I havent a clue about life in Singapore.

Salary, holidays etc would not be an issue, as he would be on his UK contract - and he earns good money!

However we have 2 small children (3 years and 20 months), and need to think about childcare, schools etc.

Also I have a wonderful part time job in the UK working for a charity - would I be able to work part time? - Im not cut out to be a full time mum, and need to work for my sanity - or at least do some volunteer work!

Any advice, or personal experiences about life and living in Singapore would be so gratefully received - he has to make a quick decision and I havent a clue whether it would be a good idea?

Thank you so much.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

*sure*

With unlimited funds, Singapore is a great place to know Asia. English is widely spoken and street/corporate offices/signs prominent. 

Besides high humidity and warm days/nights with occasional rains, the city offers a relatively low violent crime rate with a stable government. Childcare/nursery is available with international or local institutions offering English/Mandarin or Indian languages-- and if desired, your children will be bi or tri lingual at an early age. Public transport network is efficient with buses linking to every corner of the island interconnected with trains heading towards the city regularly. Malls are spread out - too. 

However, Mauritius is fabulous as well so you will have a challenge deciding between two exiting new destinations. Good luck on your family's final choice------- and welcome to Singapore if you are heading this direction.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Arte you still in Japan?

If applicable and you are heading these way, and you had purchased Japanese summer wear cottons/silks, you will find that the thin strong fabric is highly pleasant for Singapore warmth/humidity especially for kids.


----------



## Coral74 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very odd on my phone my location comes up with Japan - Im actually in the UK!

Many thanks for your feedback.

I guess it would be a great opportunity, and considering our rent & bills will all be paid, and his company will pay for a rental car I guess we cant go far wrong! 

Is it a good life for children as that my main concern! I have 2 very active little boys who love outside space and I worried its going to be too hot for them to venture out - they would go crazy stuck inside all day!

Thanks again


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Coral74: Singapore isn't that hot .. yah, Humid, but hot ? not so .. 

I have got sun burnt across the causeway .. 

In any case, almost every place here is airconditioned .. you need not worry much


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

The boys will love the swimming pools in condos scattered over the island. After a while, they'll meet and form friends in same age group kids from condo and school and swim/study competing each other. They will adjust to heat and humidity. Children make friends and adapt quickly especially active, sociable kids. They will enjoy an extended summer vacation lasting a whole year long and learn a different language and culture if they desired. 

Their Singaporean experience will be richer surrounded by caring parents and new friends -yes they will enjoy our island.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Coral74 said:


> My husband works for one of the large IT companies, and was recently offered a "potential" position in Mauritius.......I was still considering it, but he has literally just called and had a serious offer for 2 years in Singapore and wants me to seriously consider it!
> 
> I have travelled all over the world but never Asia, so I havent a clue about life in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Hey Coral,

Singapore is a wonderful place to be. And if you've never been to Asia, its a good place to be in first, as it's an English speaking country and has almost everything you need. Have lots of friends from the UK and Australia who have been there and loved it. The weather can get warm and sticky, but that's the tropics for you.

Another good thing is that its great for travelling as Singapore is a travelling hub. You can get lots of cheap flights and explore Asia, Oceania at affordable prices. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sam_lloyd1881: then again, the talk of the town is that Carrefour is departing Singapore  oh, well, Cold Storage and Jasons will always fill the gap ..


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> sam_lloyd1881: then again, the talk of the town is that Carrefour is departing Singapore  oh, well, Cold Storage and Jasons will always fill the gap ..


Hey Ecureilx,

That's part of life i guess. When businesses don't make $$$, they cut their losses and leave. But i believe the Cold Storages and NTUCs are diversifying the range of products to cater to the needs of expatriates, so no worries there.


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

Are you open to the idea that you will be living separately? If so then, you can tell him to go in advance to get settled in. Then afterwards maybe you can take a vacation to have a feel of Singapore for at least a month. Then, if you won't like the place, you can go back to UK.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ysayap: with her UK Passport, no fuss in getting a 90 day on arrival - well, that's not the issue here though ..


----------

